# How to fix drooping roof cloth?



## nismo736 (Jul 16, 2002)

The cloth of my roof has started to droop on my 91 Sentra. Seems as if the glue or whatever is supposed to be holding it up has stopped sticking it. Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nismo736 said:


> *The cloth of my roof has started to droop on my 91 Sentra. Seems as if the glue or whatever is supposed to be holding it up has stopped sticking it. Does anyone know what to do? *


Your probably going to have to take out the cieling panel and either re-glue it or have it reapulstered (sp?) Mine is doing the same thing. My friend just got his reapulstered for >100 but he took it out himself.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

You can also use 3M spray glue to reattach it if you feel it it's worth your while to pay. Just be careful where you spray it and wear a respirator with the windows open. That stuff will kill ya dead.


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

The aforementioned suggestions are best, but if you're strapped for cash, here's another: go to advance auto or autozone and get the ceiling screws that are just for the job. I would not recommend the small clear ones with the metal corkscrew. However, the broader, solid plastic ones do very well. If they are the color of your interior (or you paint them that color), they are not that noticible and sure alot better than a sagging roof cloth. Good luck!


----------



## nismo736 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ceiling screws huh? Never thought of that...I just dont want them to go right through the roof! Thanks for the ideas.....any more are welcomed.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I just redid mine, it cost me $14 for the headliner material, and $7 for the correct high temp glue. I took the whole thing out, scraped the old stuff off with a metal wire brush, then sprayed both the material and the headliner itself, let it tack up, and put it on. If any of you guys want the material and glue, pm me and I can get it for you, those prices were my wholesale prices, but I can get it for anybody whose really interested. Oh yeah, I can get anycolor you want. If you don't use the correct glue, the first week of hot weather will bring the liner right back to its sagging state. Trust me on this one.....


----------



## nismo736 (Jul 16, 2002)

Thats great info! I was wondering what type of glue is this? I never saw glue which you can just spray. With my headliner, only part of the passenger side is drooping..so I was wondering if it would be possible to simply just fix that end of it instead of taking the whole headliner out.


----------



## Db Diablo (Jul 19, 2002)

I re-covered mine in black vinyl. If you do this, be sure to get the correct glue. I've found that the Permatex in the orange can works best for this. If you use anything else on the backside of the vinyl, it may bleed through and damage the vinyl (don't ask how I know).


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

also on the vinyl, it will droop again with the wrong glue as the vinyl is much heavier than regular headliner matial, THE CORRECT GLUE IS VERY IMPORTANT, HIGH TEMP ONLY!!!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so can this be attributed to high heat? cause mine started dropping and my car is just a '98, that's not very encouraging, so i'll r&r the headliner this saturday and try some 3m trim spray adhesive.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

the droop isn't because of high heat, its just the foam padding that backs the cloth that starts deteriorating. The stuff I used came in a gold can and said high temp for headliners and trim on it. I would just be carefull with anything that doesn't say specificlly high temp on it.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

would 3M super strength (90) work well? i went to 5 stores and couldnt find ANYTHING that said hi-temp on it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

read post #15 it is the BEST write up i have ever seen


----------



## Sharpie (Aug 4, 2004)

You could always go to a salvage yard and get a new ceiling panel. I tried glueing mine once and found out is is easier to replace the whole thing since you have to take it out anyways.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sharpie said:


> You could always go to a salvage yard and get a new ceiling panel. I tried glueing mine once and found out is is easier to replace the whole thing since you have to take it out anyways.


than why not just put new fabric on there?..........it would be alot cleaner than some junked/moldy piece that will most likely do the same think once it is dryed out


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

when we do sunroofs at the shop we use 3M top glue and recover the headliners. We've got cars done with this stuff from 1996 and the headliner has yet to sag. We buy it by the 5 gallon bucket and let it fly with siphon-feed paintguns, but u can also buy it in a smaller aerosol can. It can also be found at your local Carquest store.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I'd use some thick glue like GOOP Marine glue... it's clear too. You don't want anything that'll just soak into the headliner material. That'd be a waste.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh and just for the record if you have a dirty spot on your headliner anywhere just leave it like that don't rub it clean... or else that's where your headliner is going to start to sag from. If you rubb it all clean you'll have this fluffy thing above your head which gets annoying. If you drive with your windows down helps it sag even more.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

FCS said:


> You can also use 3M spray glue to reattach it if you feel it it's worth your while to pay. Just be careful where you spray it and wear a respirator with the windows open. That stuff will kill ya dead.


Ditto! I use it all the time on different interior projects.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Pull the headliner out, pull the old fabric off and use a wire brush to remove the foam still stuck to the headliner. Go to the fabric store and buy a couple yards of foam backed headliner material, it's not expensive. Buy some 3M 8088 spray adhesive and spray both the headliner and the foam side of the fabric. Don't soak it but spray a nice even coat on everything. Wait until the spray has tacked up, so it should be sticky but not wet or slimey. Put the material on starting at one and and sweeping your had across the surface from the center out towards the edges and gradually putting more fabric in contact. You don't want to stretch the material but also don't want creases, so you have to be vary aware of how you're handling the material as you're applying it. Don't press hard or you risk glue coming to the surface and leaving premanent depressions in the fabric. Trim the edges and cut X's where the mounting tabs and bolts for the ceiling handles go, cut out the dome light and sunroof and sunroof switch holes if applicable. Whole thing probably won't cost you more than $50 and shouldn't take more than a few hours to do. I've yet to do my own but all this info was passed on to me from my uncle who has done automotive upholstery for over 20 years for dealerships.


----------

